# [CHI] $44 blocks tonight



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Bunch of them and what surprised me, they were there for a good while. Easy to grab, but I did 11 hours in my regular job, so I'm done for tonight lol. I grabbed $39 HW block for my wife, though. Good luck to lucky ones tonight!


----------

